# sometimes you don't need soaped legs



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Sometimes you don't need to see their legs soaped to see just how twisted they are... I got Perry groomed short (smallest guide length) today (to try to match up a little more with his biopsy and anesthesia shaved areas AND got his legs cut short (rather than the column I usually do) too (to get them to match AND in the hope that there will be a reason to do his leg surgery), and took these pics as an example of what a really twisted leg looks like. His right is turned but not as severely as his left as you can see.


















We'll ignore the fact that he looks sort of demented in the 2nd pic with his hair covering his eye and the sneer on his face


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little guy! All I can say is he is SO lucky that you came into his life!!! ❤


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Awww, bless his sweet little self 💜. He’s just darling & love his red jacket! So striking with his coloring.

Agree with Karen, You were absolutely meant to be his human!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Karen and LeleRF are right, Perry was meant for you🥰

I know there are the physical difficulties that can accompany twisted legs, particularly as they age, but aesthetically speaking whose looking at legs anyway with such a gorgeous face!

How is he healing up now? ❤‍🩹


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucky Perry to have you for his Mom Melissa. He is just adorable in the pictures. Such a sweet face!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Karen and LeleRF are right, Perry was meant for you🥰
> 
> I know there are the physical difficulties that can accompany twisted legs, particularly as they age, but aesthetically speaking whose looking at legs anyway with such a gorgeous face!
> 
> How is he healing up now? ❤‍🩹


Still waiting for the biopsy results - though I'm not getting a really good feeling about it - I called the vet yesterday and she said that they were waiting for an annex to the biopsy report. I have a sinking feeling (hope I'm wrong) that if the answer was "they're benign" it wouldn't require a report with an annex. Anyway, hopefully will get the results and know soon.

As for his recovery from the biopsy - day 1 he was in some serious pain, even with the meds (found out on day 2 that I could have bumped them up significantly - will bank that info for future reference). Day 2 he was feeling much better and contemplated jumping off the bed. By day 3 he was pretty much normal. I kept him on the pain meds for about a week even though he acted fine. By the start of week 2 he was acting like nothing had been done and was trying to run and jump around even when I had his already short (4 foot) leash held much shorter so he only had about 2 1/2 feet of leash available . 

Off to the vet this morning to get his staples removed and hopefully figure out next steps.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Karen and LeleRF are right, Perry was meant for you🥰
> 
> I know there are the physical difficulties that can accompany twisted legs, particularly as they age, but aesthetically speaking whose looking at legs anyway with such a gorgeous face!
> 
> How is he healing up now? ❤‍🩹


Still waiting for the biopsy results - though I'm not getting a really good feeling about it - I called the vet yesterday and she said that they were waiting for an annex to the biopsy report. I have a sinking feeling (hope I'm wrong) that if the answer was "they're benign" it wouldn't require a report with an annex. Anyway, hopefully will get the results and know soon.

As for his recovery from the biopsy - day 1 he was in some serious pain, even with the meds (found out on day 2 that I could have bumped them up significantly - will bank that info for future reference). Day 2 he was feeling much better and contemplated jumping off the bed. By day 3 he was pretty much normal. I kept him on the pain meds for about a week even though he acted fine. By the start of week 2 he was acting like nothing had been done and was trying to run and jump around even when I had his already short (4 foot) leash held much shorter so he only had about 2 1/2 feet of leash available . 

Off to the vet this morning to get his staples removed and hopefully figure out next steps.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> Still waiting for the biopsy results - though I'm not getting a really good feeling about it - I called the vet yesterday and she said that they were waiting for an annex to the biopsy report. I have a sinking feeling (hope I'm wrong) that if the answer was "they're benign" it wouldn't require a report with an annex. Anyway, hopefully will get the results and know soon.
> 
> As for his recovery from the biopsy - day 1 he was in some serious pain, even with the meds (found out on day 2 that I could have bumped them up significantly - will bank that info for future reference). Day 2 he was feeling much better and contemplated jumping off the bed. By day 3 he was pretty much normal. I kept him on the pain meds for about a week even though he acted fine. By the start of week 2 he was acting like nothing had been done and was trying to run and jump around even when I had his already short (4 foot) leash held much shorter so he only had about 2 1/2 feet of leash available .
> 
> Off to the vet this morning to get his staples removed and hopefully figure out next steps.


🤞🏻fingers crossed for you that this morning‘s appointment is pain free and goes well. 

Also praying that all is well with his biopsy results🙏 the wait must be agonising😞 xx


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Thinking good thoughts for Perry.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have so much admiration and respect for people who rescue dogs, especially those with some challenges. Perry is very lucky to have you Melissa. Hang in there! Dealing with an ailing pet is such a burden. Hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Sending you and Perry positive thoughts! Perry is blessed to have you as his human.


----------

